# small fry's photo tank and fish map!



## small fry

Hey guys! I wanted to share my new tank and fish photography map I just made. This map was created *3-6-11*, and knowing myself, will probably not be all that accurate in up to 2 weeks (but probably different in less than that time).

Anyway, you just click on a tank, fish, or invertebrate highlighted in red and you can see a picture of them/it. The objects in black (or the automatic color) do not have pictures.

__________________
30g Saltwater Tank;
Fish: Phillip, Zanny
Inverts: Shrimp, Dwarf Blue-Leg Hermit Hermit Crab, Turbo Snail, tons of other snails, starfish,polyps, etc.

10g Amazon QT
Fish: Lemon Tetra, Albino Corydoras, Julii Corydoras
Inverts:Lob (the ghost shrimp)

10g Divided Betta/Cichlid Tank:
Fish: Tony, Joel
Inverts: (none)

5g Guppy Tank
Fish: Washington, [unamed], [unamed]
Inverts: (none)

1g Bowl (walmart hasn't stocked tanks:-x)
Fish:Spike
Inverts: (none)

[note: this chart does not include my 1.5g invert tank or my empty 55g soon-to-be amazon tank]

Hope you all enjoy!:-D


----------



## aunt kymmie

Very Nice!


----------

